# New Bows



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone out there shooting a Hoyt carbon element Having problems with it Jerking your Arm out of socket When you creep just a little Is a pretty common for all these new bows to do that


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Never heard of that before.


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

I have the 2012 RKT C.E. and it is w/ 70# limbs backed down to 65-66. Yes, on the hoyts, AND THE NEWER *MATHEWS!!!!!!.....*do have that problem. I usually have no problem holding my bow back for a minute or so, but after that, yes, it will jerk ur arm if you are not ready for it. The only time i have this problem is when iv been shooting all day and my shoulder gets tired, or when its been a physical day at work and i try to shoot. Now bowtech on the other hand, feels like your trying to pull a wall down at first, but once you break it over, it feels like you are not holding *ANYTING *which is pretty amazing imo. Just my .02 tho. hope this helps.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Personally, I think that's a good thing. A little bit of creep can cause major problems with your point of impact. I shoot a Hoyt and if I creep just a little it will let me know. Hold hard against the back wall until the shot goes off. A shallow valley and hard back wall are essential to consistent shooting.


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

What he said! Very well put


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Its a good thing as stated above, most of the times this is when a bow is dry fired> not in a hunting situtation tho, it happens a lot in a bowshop....WW


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

if you are consistenly being caught by creep it could be a couple of things. the draw length may be a tad too long, the bow could be out of time, the string could have stretched causing the draw length to be a skosh long etc.....


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Don't know about Hoyt but with some bows you have an adjustment for the Valley..


----------



## Roger-Roger (Apr 24, 2011)

And that's the way it is. Really, my Turbohawk is the same deal and my buddy has an older Hoyt, his is even worse. My bow guy not much he can do about it.


----------



## RVANDY (Feb 15, 2013)

It may help to have draw length adjusted 1/2" inch longer. That has made a difference on my bows. I have a Matthews Heli-m, and Bowtech 350 destroyer.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I Picked up a 13 CE today and shot it about 30 times and then killed a raccoon. I have a 2010 CM I just upgraded from. I never have this problem and my CM has been shot a lot. Great bows.


----------



## Rattler Grips (Jun 3, 2013)

It's the rkt cams. I shoot for obsession bows www.obsessionbows.com
Great valley, smooth, vibe free and a great selling price. I personally have the knightmare.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

muddyfuzzy said:


> if you are consistently being caught by creep it could be a couple of things. the draw length may be a tad too long, the bow could be out of time, the string could have stretched causing the draw length to be a skosh long etc.....


this, if your form and shooting sequence is on you won't get the creep.

It's high let off and shorter valley that's causing this


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

RVANDY said:


> It may help to have draw length adjusted 1/2" inch longer. That has made a difference on my bows. I have a Matthews Heli-m, and Bowtech 350 destroyer.


I just took the rubber off my draw stop and it increased the length of pull quite a bit (matthews heli-m).Enough to the point I didn't shoot it more than 2 times. Plus....when I would reach the back wall it would make a clunking noise. If you are looking for just a tad more pull try it. Could also easily get rid of clunking sound by wrapping it once with electrical tape


----------

